# Megabass, Aaron Martens Part Ways



## Micropterus Salmoides (Jan 30, 2015)

Jan 28, 2015 | 11:05 am




Both parties release statements giving many thanks to one another


Megabass of America, the US arm of Japan’s foremost innovator of premium fishing tackle, confirmed today that after 17 years, Megabass’ title sponsorship of Aaron Martens is ending. 

“While we are of course disappointed that our professional relationship will not continue in 2015, we certainly understand Aaron’s decision to pursue a new business opportunity,” said Yuskei Murayama, Vice President of Megabass of America. “Aaron is one of the most gifted anglers of his time, and it is no surprise to us that a fledgling brand would invest heavily in his services.”

Partnered with Megabass since his early days on the West Coast circuits, Martens has quickly risen to the top of the national stage. With two Bassmaster AOY titles, three U.S. Open Championships, and multiple victories to his name, Aaron has solidified himself as one of the most consistent, talented, and feared anglers on Tour. 

“In many ways, we would not be where we are today without Aaron,” said Murayama, “so we wish to take this opportunity to give thanks for the whole-hearted dedication, passion, and expertise Aaron has shared with us these past 17 years. Megabass is certainly better for it, and will continue to strive to make the kind of equipment that elevates our anglers to ever-greater success. We wish Aaron the best in this next chapter of his career.”



From Aaron Martens:

I would like to take the opportunity to thank Megabass for 17 years of support and friendship. While it is the end of our business relationship, it is in no way the end of the many friendships I have developed with the people at Megabass. I will always consider Yuskei Murayama of Megabass USA and Yuki Ito and the many other great people of Megabass Japan to be my friends.

 The experiences provided to me through Megabass both inside of the fishing industry and outside of it will always be special to me. Megabass products have helped me climb the ranks from a young wide-eyed rookie to a two-time Bassmaster Angler of the Year. That wouldn't have been possible without the long-time support of such a great company.

 At this time, I am not making an announcement about my next steps, but I will be ready to do so soon. For now, I am focused on preparing for the Bassmaster Classic and enjoying some time with the family.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jan 30, 2015)

Well...


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Feb 3, 2015)

*Aaron Martens signs with Enigma Fishing*

The Natural will have a new look this year. 

Megabass and Martens part ways

Feb 3, 2015


When Aaron Martens and Megabass parted ways after 17 years, there was a line in the Megabass release referring to Aaron going to a "fledgling brand" that raised a few eyebrows. The speculation can end – the 2013 Toyota Bassmaster Angler of the Year is the face of Enigma Fishing, a new company in Central Florida. 

Enigma Fishing's first products are a line of rods designed by Martens himself, called Aaron's Edge. 

"The opportunity to design my own rods from scratch means a lot to me," Martens said, "and I'm doing that with the Aaron's Edge series. Several models are ready and more are in the works. I think they're the best rods on the market at any price, but they're also affordable."

There are a dozen casting models in the Aaron's Edge lineup and three spinning models; every rod in the lineup retails for $179.99 each. More models will be introduced as Martens designs and perfects them.

For more information on Enigma Fishing visit.. 


http://www.bassmaster.com/news/aaron-martens-signs-enigma-fishing


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Feb 3, 2015)

He left them. Not like he's going to sell thousands of rod with his name on it with a price tag of $500.00. Having your own product line would be nice to have when it's retirement time, providing it's a big hit. Look at Reese and KVD, Duckett and Bill Dance, now Scott Martin. Time will tell.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Feb 3, 2015)

Good for him.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 4, 2015)

doomtrpr_z71 said:


> Well...



I cant believe someone would actually wear those on there feet in public.What if some good ole boy wearing boots came by and stomped on your toes......ouch!!!With those things on your feet you have to prance around like a ballerina on crack.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Feb 4, 2015)

fish hawk said:


> I cant believe someone would actually wear those on there feet in public.What if some good ole boy wearing boots came by and stomped on your toes......ouch!!!With those things on your feet you have to prance around like a ballerina on crack.


----------



## Micropterus Salmoides (Feb 5, 2015)

Hold on there fish hawk, I bet if they paid you as much money and gave you all of the Perks that Aaron is receiving you would be standing in line to get your Benny's also. Not trying to say that you would look as good as Aaron but you could be a very close second. Just think of the following that you would have every time you went fishing. You go to the local gas station and they would run out to pump your gas and wash your windows, check your oil. All that you will have to do is Bam-Bousel them a little and sign a few autographs. Let me know if you are interested I can contact Aaron if you are interested. Aaron has Alabama covered now he is looking for a Georgia Pro Rep.. Good Luck


----------



## Big7 (Feb 5, 2015)

Who cares?


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2015)

Micropterus Salmoides said:


> Hold on there fish hawk, I bet if they paid you as much money and gave you all of the Perks that Aaron is receiving you would be standing in line to get your Benny's also. Not trying to say that you would look as good as Aaron but you could be a very close second. Just think of the following that you would have every time you went fishing. You go to the local gas station and they would run out to pump your gas and wash your windows, check your oil. All that you will have to do is Bam-Bousel them a little and sign a few autographs. Let me know if you are interested I can contact Aaron if you are interested. Aaron has Alabama covered now he is looking for a Georgia Pro Rep.. Good Luck


I'm sure Aarons a great fisherman and well deserving of his free stuff and having someone pump his gas,check his oil and clean his windshield,but that wouldn't be my cup of tea,I'm capable of doing all that for myself.I thought he would be a fairly smart guy until I seen them shoes he was wearing around in public,toe shoes have there place but it's not in public or on my feet,I believe in protecting my feet and not looking gayYou can run out and buy you a whole fleet of his $180.00 rods and the toe shoes to match if that suits your fancy but if you think I'm gonna fork over that kind of money just because he's put his name on it then think again.Honesty it seems like a bad move on his part because the rod market is flooded as it is.


----------



## fish hawk (Feb 6, 2015)

http://www.bassmaster.com/news/martens-twitter-chat?page=2
The proofs in the puddin......


----------

